# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس ١٦ يناير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الخميس16/1/2020


سيد البلد يدشن إعداده بشيخ الاستادات
13 لاعب في أول مران 
و الغاني ريشموند يصل الخرطوم.
ابنت يدعو المريخ بمناسبة مرور 85 عاما على تأسيس سان جورج.
كبد الحقيقة : اتحاد شداد يقبض من الفيفا بالدولار الحار ويصرف المرتبات بالجنيه المنهار.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغاني ريشموند يصل الخرطوم للانضمام لتحضيرات المريخ

  وصل إلى الخرطوم في الخامسة والنصف من مساء اليوم الاربعاء عبر الخطوط  الجوية الاثيوبية، محترف المريخ الجديد،ريشموند انتونيو،والذي تعاقد معه  النادي خلال فترة التسجيلات الماضية، وفور وصوله توجه الي مقر اقامته  تمهيدا للانضمام لتحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء استعدادا للنصف الثاني من الدوري  الممتاز .وكان اللاعب قد وقع علي عقد مع نادي المريخ لمدة عام ،من مقر  إقامته بغانا، بعدما قام المكتب التنفيذي للنادي بإرسال العقد. ليصبح بذلك  لاعباً رسمياً للمريخ خاصة،وان بطاقتة الدولية موجودة بمكاتب الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم ،حيث سبق للاعب ان خاض تجربة احترافية مع نادي الخرطوم  الوطني نافس من خلالها علي صدارة هدافي الدوري الممتاز.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي بوعريريج الجزائري متردد في اكمال صفقة الغربال

الخرطوم _ (اليوم التالي)

 لم يحسم أهلي بوعريريج الجزائري موقفه النهائي بشأن كسب توقيع مهاجم المريخ السابق محمد عبد الرحمن وكان النادي الجزائري قد انخرط في مفاوضات مع المهاجم الشاب في الفترة الماضية وتوصلا للاتفاق المالي (150) ألف دولار لمدة موسم واحد، غير أن المتابعات أشارت أن هناك انقساما بين مجلس إدارة النادي في اكمال الصفقة اذ يخشى بعض الأعضاء من عدم ظهور اللاعب على نحو جيد بعد الإصابة التي لحقت به وأبعدته أشهر طويلة.
 وكان الغربال محط أندية عدد من الأندية الجزائرية بعد ظهوره المدوي في بطولة زايد للأندية العربية التي توج بلقب هدافها.
 ولم يجدد اللاعب قيده مع المريخ كما رفض عرضا من الهلال.
*

----------


## abufulla

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

أهلي بوعريريج الجزائري متردد في اكمال صفقة الغربال

الخرطوم _ (اليوم التالي)

 لم يحسم أهلي بوعريريج الجزائري موقفه النهائي بشأن كسب توقيع مهاجم المريخ السابق محمد عبد الرحمن وكان النادي الجزائري قد انخرط في مفاوضات مع المهاجم الشاب في الفترة الماضية وتوصلا للاتفاق المالي (150) ألف دولار لمدة موسم واحد، غير أن المتابعات أشارت أن هناك انقساما بين مجلس إدارة النادي في اكمال الصفقة اذ يخشى بعض الأعضاء من عدم ظهور اللاعب على نحو جيد بعد الإصابة التي لحقت به وأبعدته أشهر طويلة.
 وكان الغربال محط أندية عدد من الأندية الجزائرية بعد ظهوره المدوي في بطولة زايد للأندية العربية التي توج بلقب هدافها.
 ولم يجدد اللاعب قيده مع المريخ كما رفض عرضا من الهلال.



الغربال طمع ودقس حيقعد عاطل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بمشاركة 13 لاعب انطلق اعداد الزعيم بملعب الخرطوم العتيق

 بالتوفيق
 #ووااوواا
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ ″16”

  ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﻣﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺃﺑﻮ ﺟﺒﻞ، ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺃﻥّ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ  ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻗﺒﻬﺎ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺑﺄﺭﺿﻬﻢ . ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ ″16”  ﻣﻜﺮّﺭ ﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ 2020 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ”ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ .”
 ﻭﺳﻴﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ ﺃﺑﻮ ﻗﻮﺗﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﺮﻩ  ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ، ﻭﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺃﺳﻮﺩ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ  ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﻼﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻼّﺡ ﻛﺴﻼ ﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ،  ﻭﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻗﻞ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ، ﻭﺳﻴﺤّﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﻼّﺡ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ
 ﺿﻴﻔًﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺩﻧﻘﻼ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺃﻡ ﺭﻭﺍﺑﺔ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ، ﻭﻳﻼﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ  ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻭﻗﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺮﻭﻱ. ﻭﻗﺮّﺭﺕ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺃﻥّ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭّﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺒﺮﺍﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعد لاستقبال محترفه الجديد الغامبي موندو نداو في الساعات الأولى من فجر الجمعة واللاعب يلتحق 
 بتحضيرات الأحمر مساء نفس اليوم

 #ووااوواا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استبعاد قائد المريخ من قائمة المنتخب الوطني
 .
 .
 قرر خالد بخيت، المدير الفني المكلف بقيادة منتخب السودان، الاستعانة  بمدافع بديل لمدافع المريخ أمير كمال، وذلك في تطورات ظهرت في التدريب  الأول للمنتخب الأول.

 وخاض منتخب  السودان، الأربعاء، مرانًا بملعب أكاديمية تقانة بحضور 16 لاعبًا، في إطار  تجمعه لدخول معسكر قصير خارجي بإرتيريا، تتخلله مباراة أمام نظيره  الإريتري.
 وقال المدرب خالد بخيت في تصريحات صحفية: “وجهنا الدعوة  لمدافع منتخب الشباب عمار كَنُّو، من فريق النسور، وهو مدافع واعد، خاض  بطولة سيكافا للشباب بأوغندا،










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بخيت يضم مدافع منتخب الشباب لمعسكر السودان
 .
 .
 قرر خالد  بخيت، المدير الفني المكلف بقيادة منتخب السودان، الاستعانة بمدافع بديل  لمدافع المريخ أمير كمال، وذلك في تطورات ظهرت في التدريب الأول للمنتخب  الأول.

 وخاض منتخب السودان،امس  الأربعاء، مرانًا بملعب أكاديمية تقانة بحضور 16 لاعبًا، في إطار تجمعه  لدخول معسكر قصير خارجي بإرتيريا، تتخلله مباراة أمام نظيره الإريتري.
  وقال المدرب خالد بخيت في تصريحات صحفية: "وجهنا الدعوة لمدافع منتخب  الشباب عمار كَنُّو، من فريق النسور، وهو مدافع واعد، خاض بطولة سيكافا  للشباب بأوغندا، وبطولة كأس التحدي لمنتخبات سيكافا بأوغندا أيضًا خلال  الشهرين الماضيين".
 وأوضح خالد أن الاستعانة بالمدافع كنو، بسبب  الظروف المفاجئة التي مرت على المدافع المتمرس أمير كمال، والتي تمنعه من  الانتظام مع صقور الجديان خلال هذه الفترة.
 وكان 6 لاعبين قد تغيبوا  عن أول تدريب للمنتخب اليوم الأربعاء من أصل 21 لاعبًا، من بينهم ثلاثي  حراسة المرمى، علي عبد الله أبو عشرين "المريخ"، وإسحق آدم "الأهلي شندي"،  وعبد الله كيديابا "الموردة"، إلى جانب لاعب الهلال الأبيض مؤيد عابدين.
 يذكر أن مباراة المنتخب السوداني الأول أمام نظيره الإريتري تحدد لها يوم 25 يناير / كانون ثان الجاري بالعاصمة أسمرا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالأرقام.. (الصيحة) تكشف حقائق مُثيرة عن (كرسي الإعدام) 
 التدريب في الأزرق.. الحول بي كم زول؟!
 (29) جهازاً فنياً في خمس سنوات.. و(70) يوماً عُمر المدرب في حقبة الرئيس الحالي
 ظ،ظ ظ، مدرب مرُّوا على الهلال منذ التأسيس.. (30%) منهم في السنوات الأخيرة ومُعدّل الاستقرار انخفض سبعة أضعاف مع الكارينال

...










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التعادل يخيّم على موقعة الاتحاد السعودي وأولمبيك المغربي


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ختام مباريات الذهاب في كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال بين الاتحاد السعودي وأولمبيك أسفي المغربي.
خيّم  التعادل بهدفٍ لكلٍ على نتيجة مباراة الاتحاد السعودي ونظيره أولمبيك أسفي  المغربي ضمن ربع نهائي كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال ”الأربعاء”.

وبادر  أولمبيك أسفي بالهدف الأوّل عبر اللاعب أيوب الكعداوي في الدقيقة الـ”27″،  وأدرك عبد الإله المالكي التعادل للاتحاد السعودي في الدقيقة الـ”46″.
وستلعب مباراة الإياب بين الاتحاد السعودي ونظيره أولمبيك أسفي في الخامس عشر من فبراير المقبل بالمغرب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**توقيع رياضي*
 *معاوية الجاك*

 *إرقُد بسلام يا صلاح*
 * مات صلاح ..
  رحل صلاح .. فرحل الصباح ..
 * وتفجرت شمس الجراح ..
 * والحب راح ..
 * فارحل هنيئاً , ضاحكا مستبشراً
 * واذهب سعيداً , ولتدع لقلوبنا نحن النواح
 * وعلى غير العادة رسالة عبر منصات التواصل الإجتماعي مضمونها أن (صلاح حمزة) قد مات وذهب إلى سبيل ربه
 * لم تصلنا رسالته الراتبة لتخبرنا عن مناسبات أهل المريخ من أفراح وأتراح
 * عودنا صلاح على رسائله وهو يقوم مقام وزير الشئون الإجتماعية لأمة المريخ
 * من يرحل نعلم بنبأ رحيله من صلاح ..
 * ومن ينوي الزواج نعلم بنبأ فرحه من صلاح ..
 * ومن يمرض نعلم بنبأ مرضه من صلاح
 * كل أخبار أهل المريخ من أفراح وأتراح نعلم بها من صلاح
 * إلا موت صلاح .. لم نعلم به من صلاح لأنه مات وذهب بعيداً دون عودة
 * هو من كان من يربط بين أهل المريخ
 * هو من وثق بينهم لأنه وفر التواصل والتوادد
 * مات صاحب الإبتسامة
 * إلا أن علمنا بنبأ رحيله من الآخرين ..
 * يا سبحان الله الذي قبض روح أحد أحب وأعز أبناء المريخ إلى القلب
 * وصلاح حمزة دوماً في القلب (مَحَكر ومَوكَر)
 * إتفق المريخاب على حبه وعلى ما يقدمه من خدمة لهذا الكيان العظيم ولأهله
 * كثيرون يرحلون بهدوء دون إحداث اثر وراءهم .. ولكن صلاح رحل بهدوء ولكنه خلف (أثراً وإرثاً) عظيمين بنشاطه وهِمته بين أهل المريخ
 * كانت تصل أخبار رحيل المريخاب عبر رسائله ولكن لم يتمكن من إرسال رسالة يخبرنا فيها بموته هو وينعي نفسه ..
 * سنفتقدك كثيراً وأليماً يا صلاح
 * سنتفقدك حتى (ذاكرة الموبايلات) التي تستقبل رسائلك
 * سنحتفظ برسائلك لنعزي بها أنفسنا ولتكن لنا مواساة وشريكاً لآلامنا
 * ستفتقدك مدرجات القلعة الحمراء والمقصورة ..
 * ستفتقدك دار النادي وأنت أحد رموزها الباذخة ..
 * تتجول داخلها بهدوء ..
 * سندخل دار النادي وسنتلفت يمنةً ويسرةً عسى ولعل نجدك في ركن قصي
 * سنقاوم في داخلنا إحساس أنك رحلت بعيداً دون عودة
 * سنفتقد مداعباتك لنا عند كل مكالمة  
 * سنفتقد مقابلتك الباسمة الهاشة الباشة لنا
 * رحل صلاح حمزة في هدوءٍ دون صخب بقاهرة المعز وهو يتلقى العلاج من المرض برفقة أسرته الصغيرة
 * فرحلت عنا النسمة وال
 * رحل دون وداع ..
 * يا صلاح : ليه ما قلت راحل عشان نودعك ؟
 * تسرب منا بأمر الموت
 * صحونا فوجدنا المريخ دون صلاح
 * مات صلاح .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
 * غاب صديق الكل .. صغيرهم وكبيرهم ..
 * سمحٌ في تواصله .. جميلٌ في طبعه .. نبيلٌ في تعامله ..
 * من في مجتمع الرميخ لا يعرف صلاح حمزة وهو الذي أصبح أحد رموز وعلامات مجتمع المريخ العظيم ؟
 * حينما يُذكر صلاح .. يّذكر المريخ مباشرةً .. فقد إرتبط بالمريخ طِوال سنين عمره وكذلك إرتبط به المريخ
 * ذهب راجلاً وعاد إلينا داخل (تابوت) فله منا أصدق الدعوات بأن يتقبله المولى قبولاً طيباً من السابقين والصادقين
 * ستلاحقك دعوات التضرع لرب الكون صباح مساء أن يُحسِن نُزُلك ..
 * إرقد بسلام ..
 * نُم هادئاً ..
 * وستبقى بيننا إلى الأبد ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 🔴 لاعبنا  وليد حسن في ضيافه المسالمة ✌
  في البدء نرسل التحايا لكل الإخوة المريخاب وكل متابعي صفحتنا  المسالمـة1908 مع تمنياتنا للجميع بتقديم دورة ثانيه يتوج فيها المريخ  بطلاً للممتاز ومحافظاً علي لقبه السابق اليوم سعيدين أن يكون في معيتنا  ضيفاً اللاعب الجديد في صفوف الزعيم وليد 
 سلام عليكم ورحمه الله أولاً نرحب بك في بلدك ووطنك وعوداً حميداً
 ونرحب بك في وطننا الثاني المريخ ونتمني لك التوفيق .
 -----------------------||المسالمة1908 ||------------------------
 🔶 وليد في كلمات  : -
 ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ  ، ﻣﻮﺍﻟﻴﺪ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﻣﺼﺮﺍته  ، ﻣﻘﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ العاصمه ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﻴﻪ ﻃﺮﺍﺑﻠﺲ
 ---------------------||المسالمة1908 ||------------------------
 🔶 وليد لاعب الكره وتدرجه :- 
  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﻪ ﺗﺪﺭﺑﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺷﺌﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻲ أﺑﻮﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ  ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﻴﻪ ﻃﺮﺍﺑﻠﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﺸﺄﺕ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﺮ 8 ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺗﻌﻠﻤﺖ  أﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎﺕ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ . ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﺮ 13 أﻧﺘﻘﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻪ ﻭ ﺗﺪﺭﺟﺖ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻲ أﻥ  ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ منها ﺻﻌﺪﻧﺎ للدوري ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ أﻧﺘﻘﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻲ  ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻗﺪﻣﻨﺎ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ أﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ ﺗﺼﺪﺭﻧﺎ  ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﻲ ﻝ 4 ﺍﺳﺎﺑﻴﻊ ﻭ ﻭﺻﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎ ﻭ  ﻛﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﻞ ﺍﻻَﺳﻮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ… 
 ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺗﻠﻘﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻭﺽ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﻻﻛﻨﻲ ﻓﻀﻠﺖ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﺍﺗﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻟﻌﺒﻨﺎ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﻻﻛﻦ ﺍﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎ  ﺍﻭﻗﻔﺖ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒي .
 ---------------------||المسالمة1908 ||------------------------
  🔶 دخول قلب جماهير المريخ يحتاج الي مجهود هل انت قادر علي دخول الرهان ؟ 
 أﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻗﺒﻞ أﻥ أﻛﻮﻥ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺳﺄﺑﺬﻝ ﻗﺼﺎﺭ ﺟﻬﺪﻱ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﻫﺎﻥ… 
 ---------------------||المسالمة1908 ||------------------------
 🔶 كيف تلقيت خبر انضمامك للمنتخب الوطني ؟ 
  ﻛﻨﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻟﺆﻱ ﺣﻼﻭﻱ ﻭ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺴﺆﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻦ  ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﻭ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻗﺮﻳﺐ ﺟﺪﺍً الإﻧﻀﻤﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﻻﻛﻦ ﻭﻗﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﻲ أﺑﻌﺪﻧﻲ  ﻋﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭ ﺍﻻﻥ أﻧﺎ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺟﺪﺍً ﺑﺄﻧﻀﻤﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻷﻧﻪ ﺣﻠﻢ ﻛﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ  ﻏﻴﻮﺭ ﻳﺤﺐ وطنه . ﺗﻠﻘﻴﺖ ﺧﺒﺮ ﺍﻧﻀﻤﺎﻣﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺑﻔﺮﺣﻪ ﻻ ﺗﻮﺻﻒ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﺻﺪﻗﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ  ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﺑﺪﻭﻟﻪ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎ… 
 ------------------------||المسالمة1908 ||------------------------
 🔶 حدثنا قصه انتقالك للمريخ والمفاوضات ؟ 
  ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ أُﺷﺠﻌﻪ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﻄﻔﻮﻟﻪ ﻟﻢ أﻓﻜﺮ أﺑﺪﺍً ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻱ  ﻓﻜﺮﺕ ﺑﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺣﻠﻤﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻻِﻧﻀﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻷﻥ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻄﻪ  ﻛﺒﻴﺮه ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ إﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ أﻭﻝ ﻣﺎ ﺟﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺽ ﻭﺍﻓﻘﺖ ﻭ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍلأﻣﻮﺭ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺒﺴﺎﻃﻪ ﻭ أﺣﺐ أﺷﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺪﺛﺮ ﻟﺘﺴﻬﻴﻞ ﺍﺟﺮءﺍﺕ إﻧﺘﻘﺎﻟﻲ وتحقيق حلمي  باللعب للزعيم… 
 ------------------------||المسالمة1908 ||------------------------
 🔶 أذا كنت متابع للمريخ ماذا في نظرك ماينقص المريخ في السنين السابقه للتقدم في المنافسات الافريقيه ؟ 
  ﻳﻨﻘﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺍﻫﻢ ﺍﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﻦ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻮﻡ ‏( ﺍﻧﺪﺭﺍﻭﺱ ﺍﻳﺪﺍﻫﻮﺭ ‏) ﻟﻴﺲ ﻟﺪﻱ ﻋﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻭ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻪ  ﻗﺪﻳﻤﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭ ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻗﻠﻢ ﻭ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺠﺎﻡ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻦ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ  ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻴﻨﺎ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﺍﺑﻠﺲ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺯﺭﺕ ﺍﺣﺪ  ﺍﻻﺻﺪﻗﺎﺀ ﻃﻤﻮﺣﺎﺗﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﻭ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ  ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ ﻭ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﺗﻠﻴﻖ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻮﺭ ﻣﺘﻌﻄﺶ ﻟﻠﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻳﻪ ﻭ ﻟﻴﺲ  ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﻪ ﻻ ﺍﻋﺮﻑ ﻷﻧﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺍﻋﺶ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺌﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻋﺮﻑ ﻋﻘﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻻ ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﻨﻴﻪ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺪﻳﻬﻢ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺶ ﻭ  ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ ﻭ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻭ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ…. 
 --------------------------||المسالمة1908 ||------------------------
 🔶 لو طلبنا منك اربع  رسالات لترسلها ؟ 
 ▪ رساله للجمهور ⬅
 ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻻﻳﺠﺎﺑﻲ ﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻦ ﻭ ﺍلإﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭ أﺗﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺪ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ان وجد من اجل مصلحه النادي والتقدم والتصحيح لتحقيق البطولات ..
 ▪ رساله لنادي وجمهور مصراطه ⬅
 رسالتي الي جمهور الاتحاد المصراتي
 احب ان اشكر هذه المؤسسه العريقه  علي كل ما قدموه لوليد حسن و أنا فخور إني أحد أبناء هذه المؤسسه العريقه
 وأحب ان أوجه رسالة شكر و إمتنان الي صديقي  عثمان التميمي و المدير  التنفيذي السيد محمد شاكه و مدير الكورة الأستاذ عامر التميمي  لدعمهم و  مصداقيتهم معي… 
 ▪رساله للاعلام ⬅
 لاأﻫﺘﻢ ﺑﺎﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﻛﺜﻴﺮاً ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻻ ﺍﻋﺮﻑ. 
 ▪ رساله الي مجلس المريخ ⬅
  أﺣﺐ أﻥ أﺷﻜﺮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻷﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻫﻨﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻲ أﻧﻬﻢ  ﺣﺎﻓﻈﻮ ﻋﻠﻲ أﻏﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻦ ﻭ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ أﻏﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﻋﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻦ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻫﻢ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ  ﻭ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻔﻮ ﻋﺎﺋﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﺣﺪ . ﻭ ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻫﻴﺎ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻪ… 
 ------------------------||المسالمة1908 ||------------------------
 🔶كلمه اخيرة 
  في الختام أتمني أن اوفق مع المريخ وأساهم مع كل الإخـوة اللاعبين والجهاز  الفني والإداري كمنظومة في حصد اللالقاب واسعاد الجماهير المريخيه وتحقيق  البطولات واتمني ان يكون المريخ العظيم وللمنتخب الوطني وان يكون السودان  والكرة السودانية في تقدم وإذدهار ولا انسي شكر الكابتن خالد بخيت لثقته في  اختياري للمنتخب . 
 وليد حسن || لاعب المريخ السوداني 
 #المسالمة1908








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
مامون ابو شيبة
 نعرة الحقد والكراهية في المريخ

  * منذ تنحي الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي انفرط عقد ترابط المجتمع المريخي  بظهور فئة معادية للرئيس السابق ولكل من عمل معه ولكل من أيده أو والاه  خلال فترته الطويلة الناصعة.
 * وهذا العداء لم يقتصر على الخلاف في  أسلوب العمل الإداري الذي يصب في مصلحة النادي (نحن في المريخ إخوة واختلاف  الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ أقوى) ولكن تعداه للإساءة والتجريح والسب  والاحتقار ونكران الجميل ونكران كل الجهد الذي قدم للمريخ في عهد مجالس  الوالي وبصورة مخلة وغير منطقية.. مما أوحى بأن هذا العداء يأتي من منطلقات  الكراهية السياسية لا غير..
 * والإساءات والسب والاحتقار والسخرية  لم نسلم منها نحن لمجرد أننا أنصفنا عهد الوالي وأكدنا بالإحصاء والأرقام  والمنطق إن محصلة مجالس الوالي لم تكن فاشلة.
 * لقد تفهمنا وتقبلنا  كل الإساءات والاستخفاف والتجريح والسب والشتائم من إخوة في المريخ أثرت  عليهم نعرات الكراهية السياسية تجاه جمال الوالي.. ولم نرد على الإساءات  والسب والشتائم رغم سهولة ذلك.. حتى لا نؤجج النيران ونساهم في تمزيق  المجتمع المريخي.
 * رغم ما تربطنا بالأخ جمال الوالي من صلة نسب  ورغم أن مدير مكتبه أحد أبناء أسرتنا.. وبعيداً عن المنطلقات السياسية ومن  أجل المريخ وليس سواه ساندنا الوالي لما قدمه للمريخ على مدى أكثر من عقد  من الزمان، وهذا تشهد عليه الغالبية الساحقة من جماهير المريخ..
 *  شخصياً تعرضت لإساءات بالغة عندما قلت إذا كان مصطلح (كوز) يطلق على الشخص  الذي يدعي التدين ويستغل الدين كي يصل إلى السلطة  ومن ثم يمارس السرقة  والنهب ويكتنز المال لمصلحته، فالوالي (بهذا المفهوم) ليس بكوز.. فالوالي  لم يكن يدعي التدين ولم يطلق لحية ليخدع  الناس بالتدين كي يصل إلى السلطة  التنفيذية في الدولة بل عرفناه كرجل أعمال وشخص عادي في تدينه وشعره مفلفل  كمان!!
 * والوالي كان يصرف بسخاء على المريخ بعكس العديد من شخصيات  المؤتمر الوطني الذين تم تكليفهم بالعمل في ناديي القمة فرغم الثراء الفاحش  كانوا بخيلين في الصرف على الأندية مثل الحاج عطا المنان في الهلال والشيخ  عبد الباسط في المريخ.. وغيرهما من الذين هربوا سريعاً من التكليف بعكس  الوالي الذي صرف بسخاء على المريخ حتى نال حب الجماهير التي لا زالت تضع  صورته كأيقونة للعديد من القروبات..
 * من أجل المريخ وحبنا للكيان  وبعيداً عن أي منحى أسري أو سياسي أيدنا الوالي لما قدمه للمريخ.. ومن أجل  المريخ لن نلتفت للانتماءات الحزبية والسياسية لكل من يدعم المريخ.
 *  أيام نظام الإنقاذ خاصة في الفترة التي سبقت انتخاب اتحاد الكرة الحالي تم  استدعائي عدة مرات من قبل جهاز الأمن للاستجواب التحاوري الودي وهو أسلوب  يتخذه الأمنجية  للتحقق من الانتماء السياسي.. خاصة عندما كنا نهاجم طارق  حمزة والكيزان الهلالاب في أمانة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني ونقول انهم  يستهدفون المريخ ويسعون لتدميره ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية.. ووالله  كنت أرد عليهم صراحة وبدون لف ودوران بأنني أنتمي لحزب المريخ وبس.
 *  عهد جمال الوالي صفحة وانطوت ولن يعود الرجل للمريخ مرة أخرى أبداً.. وإن  تواصل دعمه للكيان كقطب مريخي، فنأمل أن تزول نعرات الكراهية السياسية  والعداء السافر تجاه كل من زامن عهد الوالي أو أيده.. وغير ذلك من المفاهيم  الضارة التي دخلت في مجتمع المريخ حتى لا تؤثر سلباً على مصالح النادي  مثلما حدث في التسجيلات الأخيرة من تحجيم لأدوار القنصل حازم في دعم  المريخ.. ونسأل الله أن يجنب مجتمع المريخ الفرقة والشتات وأن يبعد عنه  المفاهيم الدخيلة.

 فقد جلل
 * شق علينا نعي الأستاذ  صلاح حمزة الحسين وزير الشئون الاجتماعية والانسانية في كوكب المريخ والذي  ومن خلال ارتباطه بالمريخ وتقديم الخدمات له خلال الثلاثة عقود الأخيرة وصل  إلى مصاف الأقطاب والرموز بل أضحى أحد الأهرامات الشامخة في الكوكب  الأحمر.
 * عرفنا الفقيد صلاح حمزة منذ أن ولجنا كشباب عالم الصحافة  الرياضية قبل حوالي ثلاثة عقود عندما كان الفقيد أحد كبار أفراد أمن  الملاعب باتحاد الخرطوم قبل إنشاء الدرجة الممتازة.
 * منذ أن عرفنا  الفقيد كرجل تنظيمي مرتبط بالنشاط الرياضي وكرة القدم قبل عدة عقود لمسنا  فيه الخصال الانسانية الجميلة والاحترام وأدب المعاملة، وكان يسخر للصحفيين  كافة الوسائل التي تعينهم على أداء مهامهم في تغطية المباريات حتى أصبح  صديقاً للجميع وشخصية محبوبة.
 * سعدنا كثيراً بانتقال الفقيد للعمل  الإداري والتنظيمي بنادي المريخ منذ أيام مجلس ماهل أبوجنة، على ما أذكر،  ومن خلال تفانيه في العمل وخدماته الكبيرة للكيان عرفه كل أهل المريخ حتى  أصبح صلاح شخصية بارزة في المجتمع المريخي.. مما أهله لنيل ثقة كل مجالس  المريخ السابقة ليظل في موقعه عدة عقود فقد كان الفقيد يقدم كل جهوده في  العمل الإداري والتنظيمي دون أن يدخل في أي صراع إداري بالنادي.
 *  وازدادت مكانة الفقيد في نفوس أهل الكيان المريخي لمبادرته المتفردة وغير  المسبوقة بوصل المجتمع المريخي وأهل الرياضة عبر نشر أخبار المجتمع المريخي  والرياضي للجميع برسالة معممة عبر هاتفه الجوال من أفراح وأتراح وأخبار  اجتماعية وانسانية من حر ماله، مما جعل مقولة القبطان الراحل حاج حسن عثمان  (صلة أهل المريخ ببعضهم البعض أقوى من صلة الرحم) بياناً بالعمل..
 *  وغير ربط المجتمع المريخي فقد كان الفقيد ناشطاً في التواصل الاجتماعي  والإنساني بين أهل المريخ فكان تواجده دائماً في كل المناسبات المريخية وكل  مناسبات المجتمع المريخي وزيارة المرضى مع رفيقه الفقيد والهرم الإعلامي  المريخي الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحسن له الرحمة، الذي سبقه بالرحيل قبل أسابيع  فأبى الفقيد إلا أن يلحق به تاركان فراغاً مهولاً في النواحي الاجتماعية  والانسانية وتقوية أواصر الترابط وسط أهل المريخ.
 * حتى بعد أن تم  اقصاء الفقيد عن موقعه في العمل الإداري والتنظيمي بنادي المريخ بعد ذهاب  مجلس جمال الوالي.. أبت نفسه عليه إلا أن يواصل رسالته السامية في تواصل  وربط المجتمع المريخي.. حتى رحل شهيداً في محراب المريخ.. وأتي نعيه مؤلماً  وقاسياً وسط المجتمع المريخي وأهل المريخ الحقيقيين.
 * نسأل الله  للفقيد الرحمة والمغفرة ودخول فسيح الجنات مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك  رفيقاً وأن يلهم أسرته وأهله والمجتمع المريخي الصبر وحسن العزاء.. إنا  لله وإنا إليه راجعون.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف الرياضية  اليوم الخميس 16/يناير.



 ■ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻐﻴﻞ ﻭﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﻳﻐﻴﺒﺎﻥ.
 ■ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻠﺔ ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ : ﺑﻼﺗﻨﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ.
 ■ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﺘﺮﺃﺱ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺯﻳﻤﺒﺎﺑﻮﻱ
 ■ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺘﺮﻗﺐ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ ﻟﻠﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ
 ■ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ : ﺳﻨﺨﻮﺽ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
 ■ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ "16″
 ■ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀ ﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺠﺪﺩًﺍ
 ■ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺭﻳﺸﻤﻮﻧﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ■ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻏﺎﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻏﺴﻄﺲ
 ■ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﻟﻠﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
 ■ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﺑﺎﻷﻛﺎﺩﻳﻤﻴﺔ
 ■ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺗﺄﻫﺒًﺎ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺇﺭﻳﺘﺮﻳﺎ.
 ■ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﻣﻘﺮّﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ، ﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧّﻪ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻮﺽ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * باريس يعاقب موناكو برباعية في الدوري الفرنسي
 * ديبالا يتألق في اكتساح يوفنتوس لأودينيزي
 * ميلان يلقي بسبال خارج كأس إيطاليا
 * مانشستر يونايتد يتجاوز وولفرهامبتون بشق الأنفس
 * تأهل فاماليكاو إلى نصف نهائي كأس البرتغال
 * سيلتا فيجو يعلن انتقال لاعبه السلوفاكي لوبوتكا إلى نابولي
 * سبورتنج لشبونة يؤمن مدافعه الأوروجواياني كواتيس حتى 2023
 * كهربا يقود الأهلي لاكتساح طنطا بخماسية استعراضية
 * الإصابة تداهم محمود متولي لاعب الاهلي المصري مجددًا
 * رسميًا: الفرنسي توديبو لاعب برشلونة ينضم إلى شالكه
 * راشفورد يثير ذعر مانشستر يونايتد قبل موقعة ليفربول بسبب الاصابة 
 * رسميًا.. تغيير موعد كأس أمم إفريقيا 2021
 * مبابي: باريس لا يعتمد على 4 لاعبين.. وجماهير موناكو سبتني
 * توتي: وصفوني بالمجنون لرفضي عرض ريال مدريد
 * بوكيتينو: برشلونة منح سيتين فرصة ليعيش حلمه
 * هيجواين عن بوجبا: العظماء مُرحب بهم في يوفنتوس
■ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻳﺪﻋﻢ ﺻﻔﻮﻓﻪ ﺑﻼﻋﺐ ﺳﻨﻐﺎﻟﻲ

 ■ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻳﺨﻴّﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻭﺃﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ
 ■الاتحاد الدولي"ﻳﺪﺭﺱ ﻓﺮﺽ ﻗﻴﻮﺩ “ ﺻﺎﺭﻣﺔ ” ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻋﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ■ﺍﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺑﺮﻗﻮ ﻓﻲ ﻟﺠﺎﻥ ”ﻛﺎﻑ.
 ■ التحرير الباوقة يستضيف اهلي مروي في كاس السودان.
 ■الامل عطبرة يحل ضيفا علي نهضة ابوقوتة.
 ■الفلاح كسلا يستضيف  شرطة القضارف.
 ■كلاسيكو تونس. الترجي يقتال النجم الساحلي بهدف.
 ■ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺤﺎﺀ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻛﺎﺭﻟﻮﺱ ﻓﻴﻼﻧﻮﻳﻔﺎ ﻗﺎﺩﻣًﺎ  ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ■ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﺃﻣﻢ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ 2021 ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﺴﺘﻀﻴﻔﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻥ..
 ■ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ "ﺃﻧﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ "
 ■ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺗﻔﻮﻗﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﺒﺎﻝ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ
 ■ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ 32 ﻣﻦ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺗﻔﻮﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﻟﻔﺮﻫﺎﻣﺒﺘﻮﻥ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﺎﺗﺎ
 ■ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻓﻲ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻭﺩﻳﻨﻴﺰﻱ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ نظيفه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السعودي  - الاسبوع :

 * الهلال  (-- : --) الاتفاق الساعة : 17:05 .. القناة : السعودية الرياضية

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 13 :

 * المصري  (-- : --) اسوان الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة :  النيل للرياضة

 * الاتحاد السكندري (-- : --) بيراميدز الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة

—————————————— ◄ الدوري التونسي - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :

 * الوداد (-- : --) حسنية اغادير  الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : الرياضية المغربية 

——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ كأس الاندية العربية 🌍 - ربع النهائي :
 * الاتحاد - السعودية (1 : 1) أولمبيك - المغرب
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * نيم أولمبيك (0 : 1) رين
 * أميان (1 : 1) ستاد ريمس 
 * موناكو (1 : 4) باريس سان جيرمان
——————————————
 ◄ كأس إيطاليا 🇮🇹 - دور ال 16 :
 * فيورنتينا (2 : 1) أتلانتا
 * ميلان (3 : 0) سبال
 * يوفنتوس (4 : 0) أودينيزي
——————————————
 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - دور ال4 :
 * كارلايل (3 : 4) كارديف سيتي
 * مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 0) وولفرهامبتون
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري التونسي 🇹🇳 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :
 * الترجي (1 : 0) النجم الساحلي

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 13 :
* الجونة (0 : 2) الزمالك 
 * الاهلي (5 : 0) طنطا

 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس نادي سان جورج يوجه الدعوة للمريخ للمشاركة في الذكرى 85 على تأسيس النادي
 .
 .
 وجه السيد أبنت رئيس نادي سان جورج الإثيوبي الدعوة للمريخ للمشاركة في  احتفالات النادي بمرور (85) عاماً على تأسيسه، وهو الاحتفال الذي سيقام بعد  بضعة أشهر من الآن مؤكداً أنهم لا يرغبون في مشاركة أندية حديثة عهد حتى  وإن كانت تملك المال والشهرة وإنما يرغبون في نادٍ له تقاليد وأعراف مبدياً  استعداده التام لتقديم خدماته للأحمر في إقامة معسكراته، مؤكداً أن الزي  المشترك وألوان الشعار تربط الناديين وتقوي من علاقتهما المميزة عبر التأريخ مؤكداً أنه كان سعيداً للغاية باحتراف شيملس بيكيلي في وقت سابق وتمنى استمراره مع الفرقة الحمراء.
 واعتبر السيد أبنت أن الساسة أفسدوا كرة القدم وأقعدوها وطالبهم بالابتعاد  عنها مؤكداً أن الرياضة نشاط أهلي يعرف محبوها وعشاقها كيف يديرون شؤونها.
 وقال بالفعل كانت هناك طفرة قادتنا للظهور في الكان الإفريقي ولكن إثيوبيا  تعاني من تدخلات الساسة في الرياضة، شأننا شأنكم أعتقد أنكم مررتم بتجربة  مماثلة قادت لتجميد الكرة السودانية، سمعت بذلك فالعالم قرية صغيرة ليس  بالضرورة أن تعايش الحدث وتراه بعينك الأخبار تنتقل في أقاصي الأرض في لمح  البصر، أعتقد أن الساسة أفسدوا الرياضة وأقعدوها، نعلم أن كرة القدم نشاط  أهلي يعرف أهله كيف يديرونه نتقدم للساسة بالشكر ونقول لهم ، توقفوا  أتركوننا وشأننا نعرف كيف ندير أمورنا، أعتقد أن الاتحاد الدولي محق تماماً  في عزل الرياضة عن السياسة هكذا قرارات إن طبقت بحزم ستساهم في تطور  الرياضة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 النقر ليس مدرب الموقف 


  × اتخذ مجلس الهلال قرارا بتولي السيد الفاتح احمد النقر زمام أمر التدريب  بالنادي الأزرق، وذلك بعد أن فر المدير الفني المصري حمادة صدقي إلى أهله  وتسلم فريق نادي سموحة المصري.
 ×الرأي عندي هو، أن قرار مجلس الهلال  ليس موفقا ولا منطقيا، ويدل ويشير بجلاء،إلى أن مجلس الكاردينال لا يعتبر  من تلك العبر التترا التي مرت بهذا الملف الخطير أبدا أبدا.
 ×نحترم جدا  تاريخ الفاتح النقر ونقدره ما في ذلك من جدل، ولكن النقر ليس هو الأنسب  لمقابلة الموقف الحساس الذي يقف فيه النادي الكبير عند مفترق طرق التنافس  الأفريقي.
 × الهلال بعد أن فرط في لقاء الخرطوم أمام النجم الساحلي  أصبح في موقف صعب ومعقد جدا، لأنه أعطى فرصة كبيرة لمنافسه الأول وهو النجم  الساحلي، وصار يأمل في الفوز على الأهلي المصري بالخرطوم ، بالإضافة كما  للفوز على بلاتنيوم حتى يصعد برفقة النجم الساحلي.
 ×من هذا المنطلق نسأل النقر قبل الآخرين هل هو مؤهل وقادر على تخطي هذه المرحلة بسلام وصعود؟
 ×الأمر الغريب هو أن النقر صرح مؤكدا أن هدفه الأول والأخير هو تحقيق  الفوز على الأهلي وبلاتنيوم، وهذا وحده يؤكد أن الرجل لم يقل حقا ولم  يتعامل م الموقف بمسئولية ومهنية .
 ×ظل الفاتح النقر يملأ الدنيا ضجيجا  وفصاحة يحدث الناس بأنه رجل واقعي وموضوعي ولا يقول إلا حقا وعدلا، ولكنه  هذه المرة أظنه أراد أم يجرب الغش والخداع وركوبة الموجة مع الراكبين عرا.
 ×تمنيت لو أن النقر قال أنه أتى ليحل مشكلة الفريق الفنية،وأن مهمته صعبة  وقاسية، وأن المجلس وضعه في موقف صعب وأنه سيسعى لتحقيق الممكن مع الفريق،  كنا سنحترمه ونقف بجانبه بكل تأكيد ويقين.
 × مشكلتنا نحن كسودانيين  نتعامل مع كل الشئون بعدم مسئولية وجدية، فالكل يريد أن يتبوأ منصبا ويتولى  أمرا لا يقدر على تنفيذ مطلوباته وتحديثاته، ولكنه يكابر ويكابر إلى أن  تبين أخطائه ثم يحملها لغيره بلا خجل أو حياء.
 × تابعت الأسماء التي  تولت أمر تدريب الهلال فوجدتها رقما مبالغ فيه، ولا يحدث ما حدث في ملف  تدريب الهلال لفريق في رابطة ناشئين، ثم من بعد كل هذا الاضطراب والجهجهة،  يتفاءل البعض بأن هناك علامات انتصار وبطولات قادمات.
 ×كان بإمكان  الكاردينال انتداب مدربا شاطرا ذو قدرات ومؤهلات، من أول يوم وطأت قدماه  فيه بلاط نادي الهلال، وحتى هذه اللحظة مع إعطاءه كلما يخص الشأن الفني من  انتدابات وإنهاء خدمات،
 ×لو تعامل الكاردينال بجد ومسئولية، كنا اليوم  نتحدث عن البطولات القارية والعالمية حتى، ولكن لا يمكن وسط هذا التخبط  القبيح أن نحلم مجرد حلم بأن نحقق نصرا وفلاحا أمام أندية بحجم الأهلي  المصري والنجم الساحلي وإن قل مردودهما.
 ×، وأني لأخشى على الهلال تحت  قيادة الفاتح النقر من بلاتونيوم، لأنه ليس من المعقول ولا المقبول، أن  تحقق شيئا وأن غير قادر على السير وتسير ناديك داخليا.
 ذهبيــــــــــــــات
 × تصريحات السدة بعد طرده لا قيمة لها ولن يستمع لها عاقل.
 × السادة ظل مصدر عكننة كلما ولج نادي الهلال ولكنه لا يتعظ والإدارة لا تعتبر.
 × لماذا صمت السادة عن كل هذا السوء وهو يعلمه ، ثم ينتظر الطرد.
 ×حديثه عن عدم ثقة اللاعبين في الإدارة هو نوع من أنواع الفتنة والبلبلة الكريهة.
 × كنت أحسب أن الرجل به شيء من نعقل وفطنة ولكن إقحامه للاعبين في هذا التوقيت يوضح أنه لا يريد سترة وخير.
 ×لو كنت محل لاعبي الهلال لفتحت فيه بلاغا قبل أن انفي ما قاله.
 × اللاعبين موقفهم حساس وأي صراع إداري يجب أن يكون بعيدا عنهم.
 ×وضحكت عندما طالعت خبرا يقول فيه السادة أنه سيقوم بعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا يوضح فيه ما خفي.
 × ونحن نسأل الرجل هل أنت كنت تولى منصب المدير الفني حتى تتحدث وتقول،  أنت يا رجل مدير كرة وحسب،تم الاستغناء عنه لأسباب لم تذكرها الإدارة.
 ×كل ما قاله السادة أمورا لا تخصه ولا تعنيه ولكنه أراد أن يقول علي وعلى أعدائي.
 × هل ما عاناه حماده صدقي مسئولية السادة ، أم عدم ثقة لاعبي الهلال في الإدارة مسئوليته؟
 × إتلومت وجلجلت يا سادة.
 الذهبيـــة الأخيـــرة
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، الهلال لن يطلع قوزا أخضرا في حضرة الفاتح النقر، فضوها سيرة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
في السلك 
بابكر سلك 
الرقاشين والفراشين 
*ايها الناس 
*نعيش الديمقراطية الرابعة 
*اذا فرطنا فيها لن تكون هناك ديمقراطية خامسة 
*اذن هي الديمقراطية الاخيرة التي يجب ان تدوم 
*ولن تدوم الديمقراطية اذا كانت مسكينة 
*لانها ستستباح 
*وستموت امام اعيننا دون ان نقدم لها ماينقذ حياتها 
*ايها الناس 
*ديمقراطيتنا يحرسها الله في السماء والثوار علي الارض 
*لذا فان فرفرة الذبيح لاتعني غير تشتيت المزيد من الدماء 
*فالذبيح عليه ان يقتنع لان الفرفرة لن تعيده للحياة 
*الانضبح يقتنع ويتعلق ينسلخ 
*ايها الناس 
*تستمد الديمقراطية قوتها ابتداءا من القانون 
*والمدنية في معناها العميق تعني دولة القانون في المقام الاول 
*والقانون في المدنية يكون اشد واغلظ من القانون ايام الشمولية والمحسوبية 
*لان قانون المدنية يتم تطبيقه لاجل صالح عام 
*والصالح العام لايقبل الاستثناءات او السكوت لداعي الاستقرار 
*الفوضي عمرها مابنت دولة 
*ونحن الآن نعيش قمة الفوضي 
*واذا سألت لماذا 
*تكون اقرب اجابة للفوضجي 
*مدنية ياعمك 
*يجب ان يفهم الناس المدنية بمعناها الصحيح 
*يجب ان نوقف الفوضي والسلوك المتفلت بتطبيق شديد للقانون 
*فوضي استعمل الطريق العام 
*بتاع الحافلة داير يقيف وينزل ويركب نص الزلط 
*بتاع الموتر داير يدخل بين البصلة وقشرتها 
*بتاع الرقشة اسكت بس 
*بتاع الملاكي داير يفحط في صف البنزين 
*والراجلون يقطعون الزلط بالطول 
*ومن اي حتة 
*اما الاسواق 
*خليها الاسعار 
*الفراشة فارشين نص الشارع لدرجة تمنع النملة من العبور 
*ففي سوق امدرمان مثلا 
*الشارع الذي يمر شرق مبني البوستة وغرب مايسمي عمارة اولاد شندي المشيدة علي متنفس وميدان وباركنج من زمن الإنجليز 
*وماشي طوالي شمالا الي الصياغ 
*الشارع ده لو معاك زوجتك وأطفالك وداير تعبر بيهو 
*تعمل ليهم كوبي جوار البوستة وبيست جمب ابو مرين بهناك 
*وتعال شوف فريشة موقف جاكسون 
*الرمان وسط الزلط 
*والتفاح وصل الرصيف الفاصل بين الاتجاهين 
*والموز عبر للاتجاه البهناك 
*هذه الفوضي ياحمدوك اذا استمرت بتصبح حق 
*امور زي دي دايرة حسم شديد 
*وعلي الثوار مساعدة الحكومة عند قيامها بمجهودات فض الفوضي واستعادة مساحات الشارع ووقار السوق 
*وبالقانون 
*حتي تمرد اول امس ده 
*يحتاج لتطبيق للقانون 
*ترويع الناس والتمرد ليس بالمسألة الساهلة التي تحل بالتحانيس والتسويات 
*دايرين ديمقراطية رشيدة ولكنها شديدة 
*تغلب الصالح العام علي اي مصلحة اخري 
*وتطبق القانون بشدة 
*والا 
*حايجينا اليوم الذي نبحث فيه عن ديمقراطية خامسة لن تأتي 
*لان القيامة اقرب منها 
*فيا حمدوك ماتقوموا قيامتنا 
*المهم 
*كورة الزنطور مع الاهلي متين؟؟؟
*ايها الناس 
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*اها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
*موش حانموت الله يخلينا 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف والكلب قال اسي الحصل ده داير ليهو كلب بوليسي؟؟؟
والي لقاء 
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدو كومر في حوار خاص مع الموقع الرسمي 
لا اهتم بالاعلام والانتقادات. وهذه قصة اختطافي

المركز الاعلامي 
-  ميمي محمد

ذكر نجم تسجيلات المريخ عبدالقادر محمد عمر الشهير (بجدو كومر) فى حوار رسمي مع المركز الاعلامي لنادي المريخ انه مريخى الهوى وإن سعادته بالانضمام للأحمر لا توصف. 

* توقيعك للمريخ جاء بعد مفاوضات طويلة، ما هو شعورك بعد التوقيع؟ 
شعور جميل بالطبع،. الانضمام للمريخ حلم اى لاعب في الدوري الممتاز لان المريخ فريق كبير وفريق بطولات. 

* صاحب تسجيلك بالكشوفات الكثير من الاحداث عن اخططافك من قبل المريخ هل هذا الحديث صحيح؟ 

 ليس صحيحا كل ما في الامر هو أن خالتي شقيقة والدتي توفت قبل مباراتنا في نيالا بيوم ولم استطع الذهاب للعزاء وذهبت بعد ان عدنا مج·ـــِْن نيالا خرجت من المطار نحو العزاء. 

* اذن لماذا اصدر نادي الامل بيانا بخطفك؟ 
لظ± اعلم ولكنني سمعت مج·ن بعض الاصدقاء بهذه الاحداث وبعد  سماعى لهذه الاحاديث اتصلت فورا برئيس النادي وابلغته بسبب مغادرتي وأن خالتي قد توفت وذهبت للعزاء واخبرته بأنني صبحا ساغادر الى عطبرة للانضمام لتحضيرات الامل

* لماذا لم تبلغهم بالعزاء قبل مغادرتك المطار؟ 
لم ادقق في هج·ج·َـَْـُذآ الامر لاننا عدنا مج·ـــِْن مباراة ومن الطبيعي ان يذهب كل منا الى منزله. 

* بعد انتقالك للاحمر هنالك تحديات منتظرة؟ 
هنالك تحديات بالتأكيد سأحاول بقدر الامكان القتال من اجل الشعار الذي ارتديه من اجل قيادة المريخ نحو الامام ومن اجل تحقيق بطولة الدوري حاليا وباقي البطولات لاحقا. 

* قدمت من نادي لا يقل جماهيرية عن اندية القمة كيف تتعامل مع الضغوط الجماهيرية؟ 
بالطبع نادي الامل  لا يقل جماهيرية عن المريخ والأحمر يستند على قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة وسأجتهد لارضاء هذه القاعدة الكبيرة التى تتكبد المشاق من اجل رؤية المريخ منتصرا وهنالك جماهير تستقطع مج·ـــِْن قوت يومها للوقوف خلف المريخ فلابد لنا مج·ـــِْن القتال لاسعادهم لانهم يستحقو ذلك. 

* امتلكت قلوب الجماهير بمدينة عطبرة حتى اصبح الدخول للمباريات مقروننا بوجودك في التشكيل صف لنا هذا الشعور؟ 

تربطنى علاقة وجدانية ومميزة جدا مع جمهور الامل وجمهور عطبرة لانني ابن المدينة وبالطبع انا فخور جدا بحب هذه الجماهير لى وكان  دافعا لي للتقدم من اجل اسعادهم لثقتهم بي. 

* كيف تتعامل مع الضغط الاعلامي في ظل المطالبة بالنتائج مصحوبه بالاداء المتميز؟ 
انا لا اتابع الاعلام بصفة عامة واى شخص يضع في باله الانتقادات لن يتقدم لان الشخص لن يرضى كل الاطراف فأنا لظ± اهتم بالانتقادات الهدامة والتى لظ± تخدم غرض وبالطبع الانتقادات الموضوعية ساتقبلها وساسعى لتلافي الاخطاء والعمل على التجويد. 

* تحدثت عن ان حلم الصبا ان تكون لاعبا بصفوف المريخ والان لك ما اردت ثم ماذا بعد هذا؟
الاحلام كتيرة والحلم الاول هو تمثيل المريخ في البطولات الخارجية و قيادته لمنصات التتويج والحلم الثاني ارتداء شعار المنتخب الوطني لان ارتداء شعار الوطن شرف لظ± يضاهيه شرف  والثالث الاحتراف الخارجي وان اكون سفيرا لبلدي وامثله خير تمثيل. 

* هل تعتقد بأنك ستحجز مكانة في تشكيلة المريخ في ظل وجود لاعبيين مميزين كأمير وحمزه والصيني اصحاب الخبرة؟ 

طبعآ في وجود لاعبين كبار امثال الكبتانو امير كمال وصلاح نمر وحمزة والصيني يصعب الامر ولكننى في اتم الجاهزية متى ما اتيحت لى الفرصة وهذا بالنسبة لى سيكون تحدي كبير. 

في الختام ماذا انت قائل لجمهور المريخ؟ 

اقول لهم انتم قوتنا وسندنا واتمني ان تقفوا خلف اللاعبيين جميعهم وبالتأكيد سنصل بالمريخ للعلالي إن وقفنا جنبا على جنب واتمني ان يعودوا للمدرجات لتشجيعنا واتمني ان يكون هج·ج·َـَْـُذآ العام حافلا بالانجازات للمريخ فالاحمر يمتلك لاعبيين مميزين ومن افضل اللاعبيين في الساحة الان فقط نحتاج الدعم والمساندة ولن نخذلكم.
*

----------

